# Yerrrr the puppies have been born.....



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

There is good news and sad news.....the sad news is that Triny had a lot of trouble passing a breech puppy and had to go for a c-section, and unfortunaltely one died...a boy...RIP little fella.
The good news....
Triny is doing really well though and is a fantastic mum...to two beautiful boys.....A mini Triny..a black and Tan and to a mini Smiffy ...a cream and white...

Here are a few of them a couple of hours old and the bottom few some taken today .
D.O.B 20th June 2006


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Awwww, they are SO cute :love4: That's too bad about the little puppy though, so sad


----------



## Isshinharu (Jan 27, 2006)

Woohoo! Seems like they're doing just fine. Congrats! :thumbright:


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

So sorry to hear about the poor breech puppy  I'm glad Triny and the other 2 pups are healthy and doing well. They are SO cute! It's so funny how they each take after a parent  Yay Triny! She seems like a great mommy!


----------



## MSBOOTS (May 4, 2006)

So sad that Triny lost one of her puppies. 
Great to hear the other 2 and Triny are doing well. 
They are so tiny and cute.:angel10:


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Congrats :thumbleft: Sorry about the 1 that didn't make it


----------



## Love-Lola (May 23, 2006)

:gasp: They are so precious! I love seeing newborn puppies, good luck!


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

OH JULIE! I have been SOOOOOO worried.....checking constantly to see if there has been any word! Thank God Triny is ok!!!

I'm so sorry about the little boy, but how perfect are the two healthy ones she had? A mini mom and a mini dad!!!! HOW PERFECT!!! They're beautiful! I'm in love!! CONGRATS JULIE, TRINY & SMIFFY!

THREE CHEERS EVERYONE!

HIP HIP HOORAY!
HIP HIP HOORAY!
HIP HIP HOORAY! 
:love4:


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

congrats they are beautiful so tiny, sorry about the one that didnt make it


----------



## solögas (Feb 20, 2006)

lovly puppis


----------



## swtkq (Nov 2, 2005)

Awwwwwwwwww that's so cute congrats 
sorry for the little one 
have funny


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

Hey Jules, they are so cute! I so want one lol xxxxxxxx


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

I am so glad Trini is doing so well, and sad about the lost baby. The other two are just adorable.


----------



## sevdev (May 1, 2006)

So sorry about the lost pup 

The puppies are just gorgeous, and I'm so happy that Triny is doing well! Congrats!


----------



## solögas (Feb 20, 2006)

My hade tre also but after 2 days the small one dayd. But the 2 are now 8v. longkotet very lovley. The mail is from UK. i vax and chip then when they are 12v.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Aww, congrats  They are adorable. I am looking forward to watching them grow up!


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Congrats on the new babies  sorry about the loss tho  (I guess it just brings home how vulnerable the tiny ones are) I hope Triny is recovering well and the 2 babies are beautiful you all must be very proud


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

They're SOOO cute!!


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

*squeal*
Awwwww they're adorable!!! One Triny Jr, one Smiffy Jr, how much more perfect can you get?
Two little boys awww!
How exciting- Triny sounds like a wonderful mother


----------



## PrincessMarissa (May 18, 2006)

I am sorry for the loss. Congratulations on the two beautiful pups you have. Speedy recovery Triny :wave:


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

lecohen said:


> Hey Jules, they are so cute! I so want one lol xxxxxxxx



Heehee Leena is getting broody.....LOL

Thanks everyone, Mother is doing well and the pups are perfect.


----------



## Nine (Mar 29, 2005)

Awwwww.... what cuties! Congratulations! Glad to hear that mom and surviving babes are doing well. Sorry about the loss of the breech pup though. 

Nine


----------



## Piggiepi (Apr 7, 2006)

That's so good to hear mommy and babies are doing good... That's too bad about the breech puppy, but at least everyone else is healthy and doing good. They are so precious and tiny!! I love that last picture.  :love5:


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

congrats julie, and trinny and smiffy! they are adorable! sorry about the little guy


----------



## Clek1430 (Mar 7, 2006)

Congrats on your babies. I am glad to hear mom is doing well. Was this her first litter?


----------



## LondonChihuahua (Jul 3, 2004)

congrats! They are soo cute! Its so sweet they are a mini smiffy and triny!!!!


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

Rubyfox said:


> Heehee Leena is getting broody.....LOL
> 
> Thanks everyone, Mother is doing well and the pups are perfect.



Hee hee :angel10::angel10::angel10::angel10::angel10:


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Clek1430 said:


> Congrats on your babies. I am glad to hear mom is doing well. Was this her first litter?


Yes it was her first....


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Congrats on the 2 that made it, and sorry for the loss of the other one.
I hope Triny recovers quickly.


----------



## LuvMyChi (Aug 8, 2005)

Those babies are ADORABLE! :love4: I am very sorry she had to have the c-section and that one baby was lost. I hope she recovers well and that the 2 precious babies thrive well.


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Thanks everyone.
Been for a check-up today at the vets and everything is fine. The pups have puts loads of weight on.


----------



## Isshinharu (Jan 27, 2006)

Less teasing, more pics.


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Isshinharu said:


> Less teasing, more pics.


LOL
I will post soon


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

Can't wait to see more pics of those cutie pies!!  How is Triny doing after her surgery?


----------



## serina48723 (Jun 11, 2006)

Awe, so cute. My one 6 pound Chi through 5 puppies, which shocked the heck out of me.


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

AEROMarley1983 said:


> Can't wait to see more pics of those cutie pies!!  How is Triny doing after her surgery?


Triny is doing really well, and is an excellent mother always cleaning and feeding them.
Time is flying by.


----------



## SCRAPPY (Sep 4, 2005)

Congrats! They are adorable.


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

Rubyfox said:


> Triny is doing really well, and is an excellent mother always cleaning and feeding them.
> Time is flying by.


I'm glad to hear she's doing well...and a good mommy too!!  YAY TRINY!  I feel proud of her, and she's not even my chi!  YAY TRINY!!  LOL! :lol::lol: I'm such a dork.


----------



## RoxyGirl (Feb 16, 2006)

Congratulations! They are adorable. Glad to hear that everyone is doing well.


----------

